# Spalted Maple Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a spalted maple bowl that I did this past weekend. I got the wood from a friend of mine in Michigan. It had some pretty punky wood in it so after getting it almost finished I use lacquer and mineral spirits 50/50 and soaked it. At least that let me get it down to a reasonable wall thickness. Finished with brush on lacquer. It is 8" X 4".


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That look great very good job Bernie.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, if I ever really get the hang of bowl turning I'll start to buy some exotic woods, but at this point in time the free wood is good enough to practice on.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking piece of Maple Poppa. Fine job, but that is to be expected.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. Harry this was free wood from a friend of mine in Michigan. He surprised me when I got home and had this package. This one will probably not leave my collection. Just to pretty and unique.


----------



## lazybum (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice!

Good thing it was free 
I would have a hard time spending money on rotten wood even if it looks as nice as yours...


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Beautiful bowls Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Phil and Maurice.

Phil most spalted wood has soft spots and half the challenge is getting it turned. I either use epoxy mixed with denatured alcohol about the consistency of milk. I paint it on the soft area's a let it dry. If not it is the lacquer treatment. Both work extremely well.


----------

